

Railsify: Directory for rails plugins & tools - DocSavage
http://railsify.com/

======
DocSavage
Other notable directories include the plugins page on the Rails wiki
(<http://wiki.rubyonrails.org/rails/pages/Plugins>) and the plugin pages run
by Benjamin Curtis (<http://agilewebdevelopment.com/plugins>)

------
jaed
<http://www.pluginaweek.org> too

